
N|Solid – Enterprise Node - Chris911
https://nodesource.com/blog/nsolid-enterprise-node-finally
======
brryant
This has be a real blind spot in the node community since inception. It's
great to see a company focused on delivering a node runtime that is
instrumented in a way that provides large node deployments with the necessary
metrics/insights needed for node at scale.

Would be great if they posted some more info on whether or not their
instrumentation comes with a cost to performance. Looks like you can
enable/disable profiling at runtime without restarting too, which is huge!

> Node.js applications can be debugged and profiled live, without the need to
> restart, and therefore potentially miss critical state that led to the
> fault.

~~~
joe-mccann
Thanks brryant! We've been laser focused on community first, but that
community _includes_ the enterprise.

You can quite literally click a button to profile you app in realtime...no
code modification required.

[https://cloudup.com/cNdDqLq_1sM](https://cloudup.com/cNdDqLq_1sM)

~~~
vkjv
Is there a vagrant or docker install for simple developer experimentation?

~~~
ihsw
It would seem there is.

[http://hub.docker.com/r/nodesource/jessie](http://hub.docker.com/r/nodesource/jessie)

These guys appear to be on the ball, usually a cursory investigation would
lead me nowhere but they've got a healthy presence in all the right places.

The linked DockerHub repository does point to a page with an example
Dockerfile using node-0.12, but they do have tags for 4.0 and 4.1.
Fascinating.

~~~
joe-mccann
thanks! we don't sleep...that much ;)

~~~
goldfeld
To me that means plenty of sleeper bugs ;)

------
escobar
This looks beautifully designed, and I would love to test out how it profiles
an existing app or two. Beyond the landing page, are there any types of docs
that are accessible for leveraging your software? Hopefully it should be
pretty self explanatory, but I'd love to see a set of docs as well.

~~~
maxharris
[https://docs.nodesource.com/nsolid/1.0/docs/getting-
started](https://docs.nodesource.com/nsolid/1.0/docs/getting-started)

~~~
escobar
Thanks - wow - there's a link "documentation" right at the top of the page
that I completely missed... long morning.

------
jestar_jokin
I recently looked into other realtime monitoring/notification solutions,
here's some other options I found:

\- New Relic ([http://newrelic.com](http://newrelic.com)): a well established
player.

\- Keymetrics I/O ([https://keymetrics.io/](https://keymetrics.io/)): makes
use of PM2, which is OSS. Seems to have decent plans for small dev shops.

\- Nodetime
([http://www.appdynamics.com/nodejs/](http://www.appdynamics.com/nodejs/)):
another option...

Heroku also provides a bunch of monitoring "add-ons" compatible with Node.js.

I guess this solution is different because you don't have to modify your code
to enable monitoring.

I'm curious how they intend to crack the Java stranglehold. I guess they
intend to build on existing developer mindshare, and make sure ops can support
the latest flavour of the month.

------
_greim_
Am I the only one who's skeptical?

Here's the scenario: I want to instrument my production system using free
and/or self-built tools. So I take a crack at it, and discover it's poorly
documented and otherwise hard to find good information.

Next step: I start researching and asking the community. I'm quickly directed
to "N|Solid," but it's too expensive. So I keep working and eventually cobble
together enough knowledge to be passably competent in the area.

I'd like to contribute my expertise back to Node.js in the form of
documentation and code improvements, so other people can easily do it for
free, but I seem to be hitting a brick wall. Oh, it turns out lots of core
Node contributors work for NodeSource / N|Solid, and have zero interest in
making this aspect of Node.js easier for people to do for free.

Maybe I'm just being paranoid?

~~~
actualprogram
I suppose it could just be coincidence that the io.js fork didn't just
disable, but did non-trivial work to remove facilities that allowed for
competing (and totally open source) profiling & debugging tooling.

Certainly casts a "community governance" spat in a bit of a new light when
suddenly the major movers behind the fork turn out to have a significant
financial interest in it.

------
jlas
What's the pricing look like?

Also, no Windows support on an "Enterprise" product?

~~~
dwrowe
Why does 'Windows' support preclude an offering from being considered
'enterprise'?

------
heavysan
Finally! No joke. This looks sick.

